# Favorite archery quote?



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

_Catch us if you can!_


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

One of my mentors always tells me "After you shoot that arrow, it's gone. It's out of your hands, and you can't take it back, so don't worry about where it landed".


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

It's not really a quote, but one of the guys that I shot with at vegas had a storry about this russian archery coach. He was shooting next to this big up and comming star at a tourney with this russian coach watching. He shot like a 10, no x, on a vegas target and teh russian coach looks at him and says"not good shot, try again". So he shoots a second ten and the russian just shakes his head.


----------



## Hoyt_man (Feb 2, 2008)

when someone blame they're equipment -"its not the bow, its the indian"


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I have one that I simply adore by Maurice Thompson, ut my buddy sort of stole my book so I can't be sure I'm exact:

" So long as the moon returns to the heavens in a bent, beautiful arc, so long will the fascination with archery in man lasts."

Soon as I find the original quote I'll fix that one.


----------



## Wi hunter (Nov 12, 2007)

*quote*

ditch the b**** lets go hunting


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Wi hunter said:


> ditch the b**** lets go hunting


Thats another good one :darkbeer:


----------



## erictski (May 20, 2009)

Wi hunter said:


> ditch the b**** lets go hunting


love it

I like "No excuses"

and my dad and mine...

"Big Brown is Down" - even though most of our bucks arent very big


----------



## carbon_kid (Feb 12, 2006)

*Aim small miss small*

"aim small miss small"


----------

